# scary, my babies not safe



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I would have never thought of this. SCARY. I'm taking my quick release off.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I leave the shop unlocked... I have alternative methods not the least of which include...










Great for zombies, raptors, zombie raptors, and of course thieves.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:willy:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The moment the door is raised my alarm would go off..........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before, but I would have never thought of this. SCARY.* I'm taking my quick release off.*


Looks like that might not be possible, but it does look like you could disable the quick release. On the ones I've looked at there is a return spring on that lever that could be replaced with a "U" or a I_I shaped rod that will 'lock' the quick release.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My garages have the safety bar that goes into the slot in side I think I will be using them more often.

When I had the Goat Lair built I did so with no windows in the structure including the door to help with security. Access door is dead bolted. That video shows windows. Would be difficult to jimmy the latch blindly and would take a while to 
unlatch, but if they want in they'll get in. 

Thanks for the VID


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1st , the screaming and tearing of flesh...followed by 15 rounds of hollow point 9mm....and then the mercyful release of death!:willy::shutme Rusty weighs 40 lbs (1st pic)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine has a provision to lock it with a pin/bolt. That will be happening very soon !! 
Thanks for the eye-opener . I never thought of that as a way in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rusty Raccoon? What happened to Rocky???


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> 1st , the screaming and tearing of flesh...followed by 15 rounds of hollow point 9mm....and then the mercyful release of death!:willy::shutme Rusty weighs 40 lbs (1st pic)


So THAT'S how you came up with your userid........:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thumpin455 said:


> I leave the shop unlocked... I have alternative methods not the least of which include...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SKS with a 30 round clip. I have one of those.........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My garages have the safety bar that goes into the slot in side I think I will be using them more often.
> 
> When I had the Goat Lair built I did so with no windows in the structure including the door to help with security. Access door is dead bolted. That video shows windows. Would be difficult to jimmy the latch blindly and would take a while to
> unlatch, but if they want in they'll get in.
> ...


I have the same setup for a safety bar. I don't have windows either. It is an eyeopener, however. The wrong people see this vid, lookout!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rusty Raccoon? What happened to Rocky???


You're OLD....:lol:.....I had forgotten about that stupid song and now it's gonna be in my head for DAYS..........:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

His full name is Russell, rusty for short....and yes "Eric Animal".......see the pics??? An average day at Animal House.arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> SKS with a 30 round clip. I have one of those.........



Oh yeah. Unfortunately, it does'nt shoot itself if your not home.

My door opener does'nt have a provision to put a lock pin in the quick disconnect so I improvised and took off the pull cord and used one zip tie to secure the release lever.  easy and cheap.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, I safety wired mine to the carrier. Problem solved.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, your house is only as secure as a pane of glass.:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric, you have an attack raccoon? Now, that goose looks scary, I have seen those bad boys get nasty.
Great link, I don't have windows, so that would be tricky to catch the latch.
Here's my security system, it's funny I haven't had any problems with theives. Cody is Akita/Chow, Smoke is Pit/lab.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Unfortunately, your house is only as secure as a pane of glass.:willy:


That's why there's no glass in my GTO shed.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, here he is as a baby......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got back from vacation for 10 days in germany and just picked the dogs up from doggy jail--kennel. They are happy to be home.
Cool pet Eric. Here ya go.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool!arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

One last pic of Russell.....he is the chubby furry one in the pic. The blonde is Mrs. A (Beth):lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Does he use a litter box or what? Is it like a cat or dog?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They can be trained to use a litter box, and are very clean animals. Russ lives mostly outside. They are nocturnal, and he takes care of business outside. He comes in and hangs out when he feels like it......sort of like the friend we all have that never works....:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Sounds like my kids! :lol:






J/K my kids are awesome.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rukee! Haven't "seen" you around much till this week. Computer issues again? Eric:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Hey Rukee! Haven't "seen" you around much till this week. Computer issues again? Eric:cheers


Yes, the keyboard on my POS DELL took a crap, waited like 4-5 weeks for a replacement refurbished one from DELL and every three or 4 days they would call me with a pushed back shipping date. Finally I found a brand new one from a China supplier, was 3 bucks cheaper then DELL's refurbished one shipped from china! 
I'm really starting to hate DELL with a passion.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My wife got us a Dell about 3 years ago. So far, so good.....except for a couple viruses here and there.....Gotta go eat and stare at the pile of "stuff " in the garage...Later, Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, wish I had your problem in the garage rather then my problem with the laptop. :cheers


----------

